
Shillers for killers: How the tobacco industry paid journalists, scientists… - cinquemb
https://pando.com/2015/07/07/shillers-killers/7b2659e7cb7b87bd50966846cfca404b1d011d2e/
======
joshkpeterson
Notables: The EFF, ACLU, and Glenn Greenwald all shilled for big tobacco.

